# i just got back.....



## elementalheadcase (Apr 23, 2005)

my rbp got hella big....i think hes a good 2-2.5in now...im impressed that my wife was able to take care of him while i was gone....imma try and get some footage of him feeding within the next 24hrs.....he still hasnt eaten his tankmates the 6 guppies...he only eats the pellets...but at least i kno he's healthy....imma get my 55gal cycling by tomorrow...anyone have an iudea as to what i can use to get rid of calcium on the wall of the tank while there is water in the tank?....hit me up asap if u got any help for me


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Do you plan on keeping just the 1 red belly in the 55 gallon tank when it is cycled?


----------



## elementalheadcase (Apr 23, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> Do you plan on keeping just the 1 red belly in the 55 gallon tank when it is cycled?
> [snapback]1035690[/snapback]​


i wanna get like 2 more....or maybe 4....because i kno some will die off....


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

elementalheadcase said:


> taylorhedrich said:
> 
> 
> > Do you plan on keeping just the 1 red belly in the 55 gallon tank when it is cycled?
> ...


I wouldn't say some will die off, at that age it's more like some may die off. They are less cannibalistic as they get older. You could still get extra anyway, and then just sell the extra back to the petstore if they would be willing to buy it back, when the tanks gets overcrowded.
~Taylor~


----------



## elementalheadcase (Apr 23, 2005)

taylorhedrich said:


> elementalheadcase said:
> 
> 
> > taylorhedrich said:
> ...


true........hey...iof u kno ne 1 that got any fry's...tell em im interested.....now what about the calcium everyone?.....ne 1 got an idea?...water additive...?.....well?


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

aquarium salt


----------



## elementalheadcase (Apr 23, 2005)

PIRANHA KING said:


> aquarium salt
> [snapback]1035905[/snapback]​


whats that?...is there a certain name or brand of aquarium salt?...im going to the pet store neway later today....ill let everyone kno what i get


----------



## WildRed (May 19, 2005)

you should get a few extra in case one gets killed by the others


----------



## elementalheadcase (Apr 23, 2005)

WildRed said:


> you should get a few extra in case one gets killed by the others
> [snapback]1036123[/snapback]​


like i said...if ne1 in the bay area knos where to get some...then ill be buying em....just pm me


----------



## elementalheadcase (Apr 23, 2005)

WildRed said:


> you should get a few extra in case one gets killed by the others
> [snapback]1036123[/snapback]​


like i said...if ne1 in the bay area knos where to get some...then ill be buying em....just pm me


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

elementalheadcase said:


> WildRed said:
> 
> 
> > you should get a few extra in case one gets killed by the others
> ...


It shouldn't be hard finding any more that size, because that's the size that most petstores have them. They are mostly that size at the petstores around me anyway.
~Taylor~


----------



## phil me in (Jun 6, 2004)

elementalheadcase said:


> PIRANHA KING said:
> 
> 
> > aquarium salt
> ...


i think he means that the calcium build up is from too much salt...im guessing the build up is outside the tank.... what i do is i try to scrub it with a little CLR and most of it comes off


----------



## elementalheadcase (Apr 23, 2005)

phil me in said:


> elementalheadcase said:
> 
> 
> > PIRANHA KING said:
> ...


its all on the inside of the tank....i want to know if there is a water additive to get it off....the ring developed because the guy that had it b4 me had turtles in it...i cleaned and scrubbed it out pretty good with hot water and vinegar...so yeah...is there an additive?


----------



## elementalheadcase (Apr 23, 2005)

this is him


----------



## elementalheadcase (Apr 23, 2005)

again


----------

